# All dumbo litter, Los Angeles, CA



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

Country: U.S.A.
State/Region: CA
City/Town: Los Angeles
Number of rats: unknown-not born yet
Gender:unknown-not born yet
Age(s): still growing in mommy's belly
Name(s): haven't named
Colours: unknown-not born yet
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: The rescue has taken in a pregnant female dumbo. We are expecting an all dumbo litter because the buck is dumbo as well. Both parents are standard coat. The buck is Agouti and the doe is Russian Blue Point Siamese. If anyone is interested in pre-reserving a baby, please contact me via e-mail or fill out the reservation form on the website. Thanks!
Temperament: will be friendly, as they will be raised with lots of love and kisses.
Medical problems: unkown. Parents haven displayed any according to previous owner.
Will the group be split: yes, if adopted
Transport available: maybe
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $12 per rat.


----------

